# ISO Easy Vegetarian Main Recipes



## Brad C (May 8, 2005)

Hi. This is my first post on this forum. It looks interesting and very useful. 
My wife and I have some friends that are vegetarian, and we would like to have them over for a meal. Most vegetarian recipes I find have ingredients that are hard to find and expensive in our area. Also many call for things that won't be used in anything else, and half of what I buy will go to waste.
We are slowly working towards more vegetarian meals for ourselves but need to find things to fix. Does anyone have a simple to fix dish that I might be able to try for our friends?
   Brad


----------



## Zereh (May 8, 2005)

Hiya, Brad C and welcome to DC! =)

Not sure if your friends eat cheese and / or eggs or not, if they do, here's a simple one that looks impressive and tastes like you spent a lot of time in the kitchen on it.

*Double Crust Bean Pie*

1 T evoo
1 onion, finely chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno pepper, diced fine (optional, can use just part of one if you don't like the heat or omit completely)
1-15 oz can black beans
1/4 t cayenne pepper
1/4 t black pepper
3/4 t chili powder
2 9-inch unbaked pie crusts
1-1.5 c shredded chedder cheese (could sub soy cheese here if your friends don't eat dairy)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F

Heat oil over medium heat. Saute onion and peppers until soft. Stir in beans, red pepper, chili pepper, cayenne, chili powder and pepper. Reduce heat to low and simmer 15 minutes.

Spoon half of the mixture into a pie pan with a crust on the bottom, top with half of the cheese. Add rest of beans and cheese. Top with remaining crust.

Bake 1 hour.
__________________________________________

*Squash Rings with Honey-Soy Glaze

* Nonstick spray
2 1.25-1.5 acorn squash
6 T honey
2 T soy sauce
4 T rice vinegar
1 T minced fresh ginger
1 clove minced garlic

Preheat oven to 440 degrees F. Line a large baking sheet with foil. Spray with nonstick spray (I use EVOO and smear it about with my fingers. =P). Cut off both ends of each squash. Cut each squash crosswise into four rings. Scoop out seeds and discard. Place squash rings in a single layer on the prepared baking sheet. Cover baking sheet tightly with foil. Bake until squash begins to soften, about 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, whisk rest of ingredients in a small bowl to blen. Remove foil from squash. Brush half of the the honey mixture over the squash. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bake uncovered 10 minutes. Brush remaining honey mixture over squash, continue to bake until squash is brown, tender and glazed, about 10 minutes.

________________________________

Here's a great soup. Again if they're not into dairy you can skip the cheese on the croutons or use some soy / rice cheese in it's place.

*Carmalized Onion and Portebello Mushroom Soup w/ Goat Cheese Croutons*

3 T butter
1 1/2-lbs onion, halved, thinly sliced (about 5 cups)
4 fresh thyme sprigs
1 1/2-lbs portobello mushrooms, stemmed, caps halved and cut crosswise into 1/4-inch thick strips
3 T Cognac or Brandy
3 cloves garlic, minced
8 c vegetable broth
1 c dry white wine
18 i-inch thick slices French-bread baugette, toasted
8-oz soft fresh goat cheese @ room tempature

Melt 1 T butter in heavy large pot over high heat. Add onions and thyme, saute until onions begin to soften, about 8 minutes. Reduce heat to low, cook until onions are caramelized, stirring occasionally, about 20 minutes. Transfer onion mixture to a medium bowl.

Melt remainint 2 T butter in same pot over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms, saute until soft, about 12 minutes. Add Cognac and garlic, stir 20 seconds. Stir in onion mixture, then broth and wine. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, simmer until onions are very tender, about 45 minutes. Discard thyme sprigs. Season soup with salt and pepper. (Can do this one day ahead. Cool slightly, cover and chill. Bring to simmer before serving.)

Preheat broiler. Place baguette slices on large baking sheet. Spread goat cheese on baugette slices, dividing equally. Broil goat cheese croutons until cheese begins to brown in spots, about 30 seconds. Divide soup among 6 bowls. Top with croutons and serve.

_________________

Best of luck with your dinner!


Z


----------



## Brad C (May 8, 2005)

Thank you! They all sound great. Not sure about the eggs and cheese. I'll have to check.
The soup sounds really good, but can I sub something for the liquor? We don't drink or use it in our food.
Brad


----------



## Zereh (May 8, 2005)

Found these here:

*For Brandy:* 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of brandy or rum extract for 2 tablespoons of Brandy. When liquid amount is critical to the recipe, use water or fruit juices corresponding to flavor of brandy (use same amount of liquid as the recipe calls for brandy)

*For Cognac:* Use apricot, peach or pear juice.

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=1&id=904=)
Z


----------



## Brad C (May 8, 2005)

Thank you! Can't wait to try them.


----------



## SierraCook (May 8, 2005)

Here are a couple of recipes that might work. If you make the pizza, watch which prepared pizza crust you buy. Make sure that it was not made with animal products. Also, as you posted above, if they won't eat dairy the pizza won't work.  I hope you have a great time with your friends.  

Vegetarian Black Bean Chili
(This recipe was posted on this site by VegOut)

1/4 cup olive oil
2 cups chopped onions
1 2/3 cups coarsely chopped red bell peppers (about 2 medium)
6 garlic cloves, chopped
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
3 15- to 16-ounce cans black beans, drained, 1/2 cup liquid reserved
1 16-ounce can tomato sauce 
Chopped fresh cilantro
Sour cream
Grated Monterey Jack cheese
Chopped green onions

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add onions, bell peppers, and garlic; sauté until onions soften, about 10 minutes. Mix in chili powder, oregano, cumin, and cayenne; stir 2 minutes. Mix in beans, 1/2 cup reserved bean liquid, and tomato sauce. Bring chili to boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer until flavors blend and chili thickens, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 
Ladle chili into bowls. Pass chopped cilantro, sour cream, grated cheese, and green onions separately.


*Spinach Garlic Pizza***
*From Athenos*


1 Tbsp. olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced
1 prepared pizza crust (12 inch)
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed, very well drained
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
1 small tomato, thinly sliced
1 pkg. (4 oz.) ATHENOS Crumbled Feta Cheese with Garlic & Herb
1 tsp. chopped fresh rosemary

*MIX *olive oil and garlic in small microwavable bowl. Microwave on HIGH 30 seconds. Place pizza crust on cookie sheet; brush entire surface with oil mixture.

*TOP *with spinach, mozzarella cheese, tomato slices and feta cheese. Sprinkle pizza with rosemary.

*BAKE *at 450°F for 10 to 12 minutes or until cheese is melted and crust is golden. Let stand 5 minutes.


----------



## Brad C (May 8, 2005)

Pizza sounds great! I love spinach, too!


----------



## SierraCook (May 9, 2005)

I love spinach, too. Here is a great recipe for a spinach/pasta salad. 

*Spinach Salad with Sun-dried Tomatoes and Farfalle*


Salad:


1 lb. farfalle (bowtie) pasta 
1 bunch green onions 
1 ¾ oz. sun-dried tomatoes, cut into strips
1 lb. spinach, stalks trimmed and leaves shredded
1/3 cup toasted pine nuts

Dressing:


½ - ¾ cup olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped chilies (Serrano or jalapeno)
2 cloves garlic, finely diced
Salt and pepper, to taste

Cook pasta in a large pan of rapidly boiling salted water until al dente. Drain, rinse under cold water and drain again. Allow to cool and transfer to a large salad bowl. Trim the green onions and finely slice diagonally. Add to pasta with the sun-dried tomato, spinach, and pine nuts. To make dressing, combine the oil, chilies, garlic, salt, and pepper, in a small screw top jar and shake well. Pour the dressing over the top of salad. Toss well and serve. Serves 6.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

Carrots Almondine
1 pound baby carrots
1/4 cup golden raisins
1/4 cup butter or margarine
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
1/4 cup sliced almonds

Cook carrots, covered in 1/2 inch boiling water for 8 minutes, drain. Turn carrots into a one quart baking dish. Stir in rainsins, butter, honey, lemon and ginger. Bake uncovered at 375 degrees for 35 minutes; stir occasionally. Spoon into serving bowl. Sprinkle with almonds.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

These are very simple. I've made the second recipe for years around Thanksgiving. You could experiment & try adding cooked shrimp, if you like.

HOLIDAY VEGETABLE BAKE(S)
1 package (16 ounces) frozen vegetable combination such as broccoli, cauliflower and carrots 
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) CAMPBELL'S® Cream of Broccoli Soup 
1/3 cup milk 
1 1/3 cups French's® French Fried Onions 

Combine vegetables, soup, milk and 2/3 cup French Fried Onions in 2-quart microwavable casserole. Microwave, uncovered, on HIGH 10 to 12 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender, stirring halfway through cooking time. Sprinkle with remaining 2/3 cup onions. Microwave 1 minute or until onions are golden.

Conventional Directions: Prepare ingredients as above. Bake in preheated 375° F oven for 30 to 35 minutes or until hot. Stir. Sprinkle with remaining onions. Bake 3 minutes until onions are golden.
**********
CHEESY VEGETABLE CASSEROLE 

1 can (10 3/4 ounces) CAMPBELL'S® Cheddar Cheese Soup (I use Cream of Mushroom)
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup sour cream (I use 1 c sour cream & omit the milk)
1/4 cup milk 
1 bag (16 ounces) frozen vegetable combination, thawed and drained 
1 1/2 cups French's® French Fried Onions 

Preheat oven to 350°F. Combine soup, 1 cup cheese, sour cream and milk in 2-quart baking dish. Stir in vegetables and 1/2 cup French Fried Onions. Bake, uncovered, 30 minutes or until hot. Stir. Top with remaining 1 cup cheese and French Fried Onions. Bake 5 minutes or until golden.

Microwave Directions: Prepare vegetable mixture as above. Cover with vented plastic wrap. Microwave on HIGH for 10 minutes or until hot, stirring halfway. Top with cheese and French Fried Onions. Microwave 2 minutes or until golden.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

Baked Spaghetti Squash with Garlic-sage Cream

1 large ( about 2 1/2 lb) spaghetti squash
3/4 c heavy cream
1 garlic clove minced
3 finely chopped fresh sage leaves or 1/2 teaspoon dried
salt and pepper
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

Heat oven to 400F Prick squash in several places. Bake 45 minutes until tender. Allow to cool slightly, cut in half and scoop out seeds. Pull out squash strands from each side with a fork. Transfer to a warmed bowl.

While squash is baking, heat cream, garlic and sage in a small saucepan over medium heat. Cook 10 minutes until cream is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. Pour sauce over squash, toss lightly until combined. Add salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese.

I think this would be good with some walnuts or peas added - or use the sauce for a pasta/ravioli dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brad - you also need to check out the Archives (at the bottom of the page on the right-hand side listed in the darker blue line).  There are lots of recipes there  I think there are about 7 pages under Vegetables and Vegetarian.  And check under the recipes here that haven't been archived yet.  The recipes still not archives can be found under Health, Nutritian, and Special Diets.


----------



## Brad C (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the great recipes!!! Now I have to start cooking.


----------



## VegOut (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting my vegetarian black bean chili 'Sierracook' It is a tasty recipe!


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2005)

*Tofu And Mushroom Delight*

Tofu and Mushroom Delight

Yield: 8 portions

INGREDIENTS
Tofu, firm 16 oz.
Soybean oil 2 tablespoons
Garlic clove, minced 1
Onion, yellow, sliced 1 cup
Button mushrooms, sliced 8 oz.
Shiitake mushrooms, *sliced 1/2 cup
Water 3 tablespoons
Cornstarch 2 tablespoons
Oyster sauce 2 tablespoons
Soy sauce 2 teaspoons
Sugar 1/2 teaspoon
Salt 1/4 teaspoon
White pepper 1/8 teaspoon
Green onion, thinly sliced garnish
Sweet red peppers, thinly sliced garnish
Yellow peppers, thinly sliced garnish

METHOD
Rinse tofu, set on several layers of paper towels and allow to drain to remove excess water. Cut tofu into 1-inch cubes.
Heat wok or heavy skillet until hot over high heat.
Add 2 tablespoons soybean oil and brown the garlic about 10 seconds.
Add sliced onions mushrooms, bamboo shoots and stir with a ladle until aromatic, about 1 minute.
Add broth and tofu. Bring to a boil and cover with pan lid.
Steam cook 1 minute and remove cover.
Add oyster sauce, soy sauce, sugar, salt, and white pepper.
Mix water and cornstarch. Add cornstarch solution to stir-fry, stir until thickened.
Serve family-style with freshly cooked rice or on noodles as a balanced meal.
Suggested garnish: thin slices of green onion, red and yellow peppers.

*When using dried shiitake mushrooms, rehydrate in water and slice.


----------

